# "Who 'Noe? II" - My new LT25



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I knew the Who 'Noe was getting to you...
But who knew what you'd go through
when you set out to rig the Who 'Noe II?
You did do a nice bit of plywood voodoo,
and a touch of ******* tech with the pvc too.
A safety chain is a necessity when driving!
You never want to see a hull leave your trailer in the rear view!

                         I'm through...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright man, lookin good!!!! Thats a sweet set up and it looks like everything turned out workin how you wanted. We'll have to meet up one day and go ridin/fishin after i fix my boat. kinda got in a wreck while pullin it with my truck


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice caddy!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

> kinda got in a wreck while pullin it with my truck


don't want to hijack the thread, but what kind of damage did you suffer...the truck, you, the bote? Post pics in a new thread?


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't mind the short highjack. I want to know, too. What happened, James?

Kemo :-/


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't have any pics yet but i wrote about a bit towards the bottom of the page.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1226876229/75#88


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, man, James. I am so sorry for your loss. At least it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I don't know if that's any real consolation or not, but if everything was insured, then that is certainly a plus. Let me know if there's anything I can do. Keep your chin up. (old man's saying).

Kemo :'(


----------

